
What are your favorite AR resources? - jlevers
I&#x27;m interested in learning more about AR, especially AR development, but I&#x27;m not sure where to start. What are the best resources for learning about AR?
======
yesenadam
What's AR? Maybe write that in the title.

~~~
jlevers
My bad, AR = augmented reality.

